# Rotrax Lepremiere



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I've had this one for a while but have finally got busy on it. Building this one with vintage components and even had me a custom jersey made to go with it. Its a 1962--same age as me! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 24, 2016)

Nice! You should post it in the Schwinn Lightweight section!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 24, 2016)

I will once I finish it! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Jun 25, 2016)

Those lugs are beautiful. Like the color too.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

Got the seat for it yesterday a Brooks B15 Champion Narrow. Now I just need tires/tubes, derailleurs, and cables to get going. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Seat and tires added. I should have the rear derailleur next week and am working on the front derailleur and pedals. From there its just bar tape, put my hoods on the brake levers, add cables, tune, and ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks great, Shawn.
What rims did you go with, and are you looking for a 1st generation Record front derailleur?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Thanks Marty. For now I just went with Rigida with Normandy hubs until I can find a decent set of Dunlop 32/40 rims with some Bayliss Wiley hubs. So far this is about the only place I've compromised. I need the 1st gen Campy derailleur (no slot). There is one on Ebay right now out of Italy and I may just go ahead and get it. Looking for either some Brampton or Lyotard pedals (9/16"). V/r Shawn


----------

